# HELP !! I CAN'T GAIN WEIGHT!!



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

For the last 10 weaks i have hit a wall with my gains and can't seem to get any bigger what so ever.

So though i'd post my diet up on here and see if anyone could help me.

Break fast - wheat-bix with semi skim milk (3-6) depending if how hungry i am

Snack (11Am) - Fruit 2 pieces of whatever i find in the kitchen

Lunch (1PM) - Tina of tuna on bread (4 pieces), and anything that is at hand e.g. crisps etc.

Snack (3.30ish)- Tin of tuna with lemon juice on it for taste

Tea(5.30-7.00) - watever my man makes usually meat with veg, spag.bowl or curry.

pre.workout - half a scoop whey protein and half scoop creatine.

post.workout - same as pre

my training at the moment involes doing 3 full body workouts a weak, which i started last weak and can be found here save me writting it all again http://www.maximuscle.com/nutritionp...k.html?tc=1068

thank you


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

there is not alot of carbs or cal's in there. what weight are you? how tall are you? how long have you been training?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I dont like your diet to be honest, its all over the place, and if you want the truth your not eating enough quality food.

Throw in 2 extra shakes a day, lose the crisps and replace with some eggs, weetabix replace with porrige oats..


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

My current stats are:

5' 11"

18 y.o.

77Kg

Body fat around 13-15%

Been working out for 2 years to different intensities.

previous Dbol and Wini cycle history when i first started training.


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

i know my diet is crap thats why i posted it.

thanks for the quick tips LS


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

OZZY said:


> My current stats are:
> 
> 5' 11"
> 
> ...


to be honest mate you need to start from scrath with the diet, sorry but the diet is very weak our lass eats more than that and she's 8stone

go to the diet section there is a stickie about formulating diets for beginners have a read through that mate


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks very much mate i'll have a look see now


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Diet needs more carbs in mate,use porridge oats instead of sh1t a bricks for breakfast.

It seems your protein is coming from just tuna mainly,you need some chicken and eggs in there,some potatoes and brown rice.

Treat yourself to a nice 10oz rump steak once a week as well from the butchers.

How much water are you drinking mate?


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

I'M DRINKING LIKE 2.5-3.5L WATER A DAY

IS THIS ENOUGH? TOO MUCH ??

I HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT DIETING!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

OZZY said:


> I'M DRINKING LIKE 2.5-3.5L WATER A DAY
> 
> IS THIS ENOUGH? TOO MUCH ??
> 
> I HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT DIETING!


mate most guys on here could write you a good diet out but you would have not leanrt nothing if you do some reseach, formulate your own diet and post it up then guys will be able to slightly alter it if needs be.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Water is fine mate but you really do need to eat more foods tbh.

Plenty of info on here to help you start.

Bring different foods in gradually though,dont just try to get up one morning a change everything or you may suffer.

But you will start seeing a big difference when you get into the habit.

Keep us all posted on your progress.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

borostu82 said:


> mate most guys on here could write you a good diet out but you would have not leanrt nothing if you do some reseach, formulate your own diet and post it up then guys will be able to slightly alter it if needs be.


Exactly. Take this advice, you'll learn 10 times more from doing your own research. When you've done this, post it and people can help you from there.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

just make sure your getting essential foods, vitamins, amino's, complex carbs, protiens..

Also, whats your workout like? You may be doing high cardio, or low weight high rep, wchich will hinder your gaining results dramatically...

Post up your work-out routine.


----------



## Gymjunkie (May 27, 2009)

Get more proteins after your workout, not half a scoop of protein but more (unless it's recommended dose)..

Also, include as much compound movements as you can in your workouts


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

my workout at the moment involes doing 3 full body workouts a weak, which i started last weak and can be found here save me writting it all again http://www.maximuscle.com/nutritionp...k.html?tc=1068

but until last week i was doing split workouts like every day with 2 days rest a week


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

alrite her goes another attempt at a diet plan.

B.Fast - 4 weat-bix (until i buy oats), 2 raw eggs (cooking takes to much effort in the morning)

Snack 11 o'clock - fruit x 2, hand full pistachio nuts or beans on toast (depending on where i am)

Lunch - tin tuna with half cup pasta or just tuna on bread 4 slices

Snack 3-4 o'clock - toast 2 with 2 boiled EGGS

Tea - meat with potatoes & veg

or spag bowl

or chicken curry as these are the only things my mam makes that come close to nutritious

Pre workout - serving creatine mixed with water (Holland & Barret brand)

post workout- serving whey protein (Holland & Barret brand) mixed with S/S milk.

is this any better??

tried to add extra protein and carbs but have trouble fitting meals in due to coleg but summers coming so have more free time to cook/prepare food then.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

OZZY said:


> alrite her goes another attempt at a diet plan.
> 
> B.Fast - 4 weat-bix (until i buy oats), 2 raw eggs (cooking takes to much effort in the morning)
> 
> ...


 Wake up: Protien shake, (since you have gone all night without any protien)Glass of water

Breakfast: Porridge oats, 2 eggs. Glass of water

Snack @11: 2 pieces of fruit, 1 cup of monkey nuts (cheaper than your choice)Glass of water

Lunch: Protien shake, tin of tuna, half a cup of brown rice, Glass of water

Snack: whole wheat crackers with peanut butter, Glass of water

Tea: Chicken breast with veg and sweet potato's, Steak with veg, lamb, pork, beaf. Glass of water.

PWO: Creatine.

PWO: Protien shake.

This is just a simple adjustment you can make without changing it totally,.

Its only a guide but thats the sort of thing you should be looking at.

More water, more protien, more complex carbs.

Make sure you get in enough amino acids too.


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

thanks a bunch LS they are simple changes and look like they will make it a bit easier to follow aswel


----------



## Gymjunkie (May 27, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Wake up: Protien shake, (since you have gone all night without any protien)Glass of water
> 
> Breakfast: Porridge oats, 2 eggs. Glass of water
> 
> ...


Too much shakes during a day. More food. Lunch with protein shake and tuna is too much of proteins, wont be digested probably.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Gymjunkie said:


> Too much shakes during a day. More food. Lunch with protein shake and tuna is too much of proteins, wont be digested probably.


 1 tin of tuna is 24 grams and 1 shake is average 24g, the body can consume 50-60 every 3 hours, so he will be fine.


----------



## OZZY (Mar 13, 2009)

yea and i'v got no idea about that so please try and give advice that will kill my digestive system lol


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Mix your protein with water after training,not ss milk matey.


----------

